

The Earth’s period of habitability is nearly over - edw519
http://spacefellowship.com/2009/08/10/on-a-cosmological-timescale-the-earths-period-of-habitability-is-nearly-over/

======
trapper
Sensationalist headline. By period they mean in the order of billions of
years.

